# The Best Adventure



## sullenmisty (Aug 26, 2009)

The Catacombs - Zorpia: Album - Photo Sharing - Zorpia - Share Photos, Make Friends

My favorite experience travelling would be when Ashley (one of my best friends) and I went to Paris France last year (July 2008.) I networked and made friends with the host of the Paris Poets through the internet while planning the trip. Once in Paris, he took us to a spot where I could Slam some spoken word; The France Slam. We met some really cool people (a couple from Australia, a guy from Senegal, and of course our host David from the UK.) 

Everyone spoke French and English just fine and we ended up all going to the illegal part of the catacombs. David had a map of the underground city. After passing gypsy communes, walking through abandoned rail road tracks, and tunnels we came upon a hole by the wall of a tunnel and the floor. Surrounded by glass we managed to drop down under the city to a twist of tunnels from the old city of Paris. After an hour of these winding tunnels, water past our ankles, and ruptured tombs where they buried all the ancient dead bodies plagued by death we were confronted by a hollowed out room. 

The room was just big enough for the 6 of us and we sat on the chiseled seats and gazed at the stone carvings left behind by the anonymous. There were carvings of clowns and ghouls, buildings, and a figure of a woman with perky nipples. The Australian guy suddenly has gummy bears he's passing around and David lights a candle. We recite poetry until the candle grows dim and we head back. It's dark by the time we finally emerge. It was so exhilarating. We had been down there for many hours indeed. Chalky, dirty, and wet from being under ground we take the subway and a bus together, eventually taking out stops and parting ways for the evening. 


:zombie:


----------



## stove (Aug 27, 2009)

thsoe catacombs ROCK. A few of my friends also have maps and go down there every chance they get! There are similar catacombs in Odessa, Ukraine, as well as a number of other European cities. Glad to hear someone else has been down there.


----------

